
Reasons to Use Any Smaller Cloud Hosting Provider Not the Major Ones - businessaddress
https://exed.canvas.harvard.edu/eportfolios/1003/Home/3_Reasons_to_Use_Any_Smaller_Cloud_Hosting_Provider_Not_the_Major_Ones
======
zelon88
I can appreciate where this post is coming from.

I started my own open source [1] end-user based Cloud platform [2] for myself
and whoever else wants to join because I believe that eventually, WWIII will
begin in cyberspace and major US Cloud providers will be the first targets
destroyed. They are consolidated attack vectors getting plumper and riper by
the minute.

[1]
[https://www.github.com/zelon88/HRCloud2](https://www.github.com/zelon88/HRCloud2)

[2] [https://www.HonestRepair.net](https://www.HonestRepair.net)

